# One eye cyclops



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures: Rare "Cyclops" Shark Found


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i had my doubts clicking this topic...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yikes, that is a face only a mother could love lmao


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

is that even real? come on.

btw, One eye cyclops is redundant. Thats like saying 2-eyed human.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

ThePhoenix said:


> is that even real? come on.


My thoughts exactly. That being said if it is real I'd still love to have it in a jar...


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Sure its real.....it is a birth defect, a mutant from our toxic ocean waters


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

It's like a mini one eyed beluga whale


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ewwwwww.............


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

think IPU has any in stock...., it was on national geographic so it must be real, it is just really weird, and remember sometimes truth is stranger than fiction..


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it's kind of cute in a monsters inc. sort of way


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

The Mike Wazowski Shark is very rare indeed


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah he actually looks like Mike lol I also read that the guy that found it has it in a jar and other places have trying to buy it off of him but he always says no.
It sure is weird looking, is supposed to b a shark i believe


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

They've been found before, but it's a defect. Remember it's a fetus, chances are it wouldn't survive once born. Around prince george there are lakes that mills dump water into, it's not uncommon for fish with 3 eyes to be caught in the lakes and they are alive.

Who ever said, one eyed cyclops is redundant is right, but unlike saying two eyed human it would be like saying two wheeled bicycle. 

We sure do mess things up don't we.


----------

